# Star Wars: Mark Hamill sorgt mit "Spoiler" für Diskussionen



## Launethil (24. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Mark Hamill sorgt mit "Spoiler" für Diskussionen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Mark Hamill sorgt mit "Spoiler" für Diskussionen


----------



## b34v13s (24. November 2015)

Trotzdem könnte er sterben. Schließlich sehen wir Obi Wan, Yoda und Anikin auch mal als Geistererscheinung.


----------



## MichaelG (24. November 2015)

Ich vermute mal, daß Mark zur bösen Seite wechselt. Aber ich tippe frühestens in Episode VIII. Oder doch schon Episode VII und die ehemaligen Freunde kämpfen dann gegen Luke ? Auch eine Idee. Aber auf den Gedanken zu kommen, Luke in Episode VII über die Klinge springen zu lassen (sprich daß er ins Gras beißt) wäre ziemlich dämlich.


----------



## kidou1304 (5. Dezember 2015)

Naja..Luke Böse? Basiert worauf? Auf dem Kanon der von Disney als "bullshit/nicht relevant" abgetan wurde? Wenn ja würde ich da erstmal gar nich spekulieren^^


----------

